# AutoCAD Drawings



## jtbyte (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All,

Some time ago I was searching the web for drawings of various items deck furniture and came across a site that held downloadable AutoCAD drawings of values and other items. The site was for there to allow serving engineers to share information and drawings between each other. Unfortunately, I have lost the link I had to the site, and despite many efforts to find it again I have been unable to locate it. I was hoping that maybe one of the many people that visit this forum may know of the site I refer to and could perhaps let me have a link to it. I would be grateful. Many thanks.

Regards,
John


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

I use ThomasNet.com for cad drawings 

Joe


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

This is the one I predominantly use:

http://www.cadforum.cz/cadforum_en/default.asp


----------

